# what to look out for in a used HK ?



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

specifically, a USP 9mm compact, it's selling for 579, DA / SA with thumb safety / decocker. i think it's a good price, it looks in very good condition.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Here's a link in regards to buying a used gun, the info applies to buying a used gun in general. The price sounds good to me but I would want to shoot it if possible and if not then at least a thorough inspection. I would want to take the same steps when buying a new gun but that's typically not possible. I have purchased many used items whether online or in person but never a gun. Anyways, hope this helps.

http://www.chuckhawks.com/used_handgun.htm


----------

